#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT- Befund bitte Übersetzen >

## Sky

Befund:
Bei Zustand nach Meniskusteilresektion ganz zarte Signalsteigerung im medialen Meniskushinterhorn,bei sehr kleinem Meniskusrest kein Hinweis für eine Reruptur.
Die Menisci sonst unauffällig.
Das vordere Kreuzband ist relativ Flach verlaufend, ansonsten durchgezeichnet abgrenzbar, nicht wesentlich signalgesteigert.
Die Kollateralbänder regelrecht.
Mäßiger intraartikulärer Erguss mit breiter Plica medialis suprapatellaris.
Der retropatelleare Gelenksknorpel ist ausgedünnt, ansonsten jedoch homogen.

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Sky 
Nach Meniscusteilentfernung ist sein hinterer Anteil, mittig gelegen, leicht "aufgeweicht". Vom Meniscus selbst ist nicht mehr viel übrig, man erkennt keinen Einriss. Die beiden Menisci sind ansonsten unauffällig.
Das vordere Kreuzband verläuft etwas schräger als üblich, ist aber ansonsten unauffällig.
Die Seitenbänder des Kniegelenkes sind ohne auffälligen Befund.
Man sieht einen mäßigen Gelenkerguss (Flüssigkeitansammlung) mit einer deutlich erkennbaren Falte der Gelenkinnenhaut auf Höhe des Kniescheibenknorpels. Dieser Knorpel ist etwas flach, aber ansonsten gleichmäßig geformt. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Sky

Hallo Christiane,
recht herzlichen Dank für die schnelle und verständliche Übersetzung. (Ich war schon der Meinung, vorderes Kreuzband
gerissen)
Die besten Grüße Sky

----------

